# Leftover fish food flakes - any suggestions?



## stunr55 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 1st post - hope I'm in the right place ... I always buy the 6.8 oz. containers of flakes (Wardley's), trouble is by the time 3/4 of the food is gone, there's no big flakes left, and I hate putting what looks like powder in my tank, I'm sure most of it goes uneaten. So I have several full 6.8 oz. containers of flake powder, and I'm looking for a way to make it into useable big flakes again. I tried mixing some with a small amount of water to make a paste which I rolled out onto wax paper. Once it dried, it was a solid piece, but not "flakey", not useable. Has anybody had any luck recycling fish flakes? Is it even worth it nutrition-wise? I hate to throw it out, this stuff is expensive.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I suggest using a different food.
Actually, switch food form as well, I think pellets would be a good way to go.
If you have any fry you could feed tje powder flake to them.
If not, you could do a home made food and just add the flakes into the mix.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Haven't used flakes in years but when I did I found 3 things. First, the smaller containers seem to have more useable whole pieces towards the end. Second, I never 'shake' the container. Gently poor a portion in hand & then distribute to the fish. If you pour too much, replace in container. Third, Tropical Crisps flakes (I think by Tetra but not sure) were a bit sturdier than some of the others. As for the 'recycling', I guess if you've already gone through the effort of making a solid piece, you can break it into useable bits or flakes but as to the nutritional value, I doubt if it will be as potent as the 'original'. "T"


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

moneygetter1 said:


> Tropical Crisps flakes (I think by Tetra but not sure) were a bit sturdier than some of the others.


Definatly I use the crisps all the time. They are uniform in shape and don't powder up like regular flake. They are useable right down to the bottom of a huge can. They are made by Tetra and come in such varieties as TetraMin, TetraPro, Tetra Cichlid, Tetra Color and even some for gold fish. I have a community tank and for me the pellets dont drop fast enough b4 they hit the overflow and not everything in there will eat the pellets anyway. I just add the crisps to the outlet of a HOB filter and they immediatly start to drop and mix in the area saving my overflow from eating it all.

I would definatly recomend them as a very viable and more efficient way of feeding flake. They work very well in auto feeders too.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Put the flake powder in a plastic bag add some chicken and shake the bag. Fully cook the chicken and enjoy :?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

BenHugs said:


> Put the flake powder in a plastic bag add some chicken and shake the bag. Fully cook the chicken and enjoy :?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## stunr55 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanx for the suggestions, I'll try the Tetra crisps today and dump my leftovers. They're not good for chicken, makes it taste like fish. :fish:


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Even using the small container of flakes, it helps to save an old container so you can split the contents when you open it. This way the 2nd half is not too beat up when you need it.


----------



## stunr55 (Mar 30, 2009)

tankhead said:


> Even using the small container of flakes, it helps to save an old container so you can split the contents when you open it. This way the 2nd half is not too beat up when you need it.


Excellent idea!!!!! Why didn't I think of that?????


----------

